# Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?



## exa (10. August 2009)

*Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Das ist meine Frage an euch, um mal herauszufinden, ob vllt wirklich einige Spiele gerade wegen dem Kopierschutz kopiert werden, oder ob dies ein Märchen ist...

In diesem Thread soll allerdings *NICHT* im allgemeinen über Sinn und Unsinn von Kopierschutz gesprochen werden, sondern nur über diesen Aspekt, sonst artet das wie üblich aus...

ich persönlich denke schon, das sich einige Zocker schlicht bestimmte Gängelungen nicht gefallen lassen wollen, und deswegen auf eine Raubkopie umsteigen, denn warum sollte man zB seine persönlichen Daten weitergeben, nur um ein Spiel zu spielen???

Ich selbst musste schon 3 mal illegal mein Recht auf das Produkt einfordern, weil der Kopierschutz mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung machte:
-Bei Splinter Cell Double Agent lag die originale im Laufwerk, doch der Kopierschutz sah das anders; auch ein Update half nichts, ein Crack machte es spielbar...
-Die gleiche Geschichte bei Darkstar One, dessen Kopierschutz hat mir sogar das OS zerschossen 
-Der dritte im Bunde ist Colin McRae Dirt, auch dieses Game ließ sich nur per Crack zum laufen bringen

Für mich steht fest: ich überlege mir in Zukunft 2 mal, ob ich einfach so im Elektronikmarkt zum Spiel greife, oder mich erstmal informiere, in wie weit ein Spiel Beschränkungen, Inkompatiblitäten oder sonstige Probleme bereitet

Edit: Passend hierzu folgender Artikel der PCGames, welcher sich mit weiterverkauf beschäftigt...

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...len-und-teils-schlechter-Support/Spiele/News/


----------



## JimBeam (10. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Ich kauf keine Spiele mit Starforce oder jeglicher Art von online Aktivierung. Mit Keys oder DVD Abfragen hab ich kein Problem.
Am liebsten sind mir natürlich Spiele ohne Schutz so dass man z.b. die DVD nicht im Laufwerk haben muss, aber das akzeptier ich noch. 
Also ja der Kopierschutz hat schon bei einigen Spielen verhindert das ich sie erworben habe.


----------



## STSLeon (10. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Ich fand die Idee von Ubisoft eigentlich gut, Singleplayer geht ohne Disk und für den MP muss man sich registrieren. War bei Hawk und Call of Juarez so. 

Würde mir eher Spiele ohne Kopierschutz kaufen, diese ganze "Du bist ein Verbrecher"-Antikopier software ist mir nicht geheuer. Bei Crysis Warhead hat mein Virenwächter Alarm geschlagen.


----------



## TMX (10. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[x] Ja.

Nachdem Grauen, den mir SpellForce 2 mit StarForce auf meinem Vista gebracht hat (ebenfalls OS zerschossen), achte ich auch mehr darauf. 

Kopierschutzfreie (Sins of a Solar Empire ) Spiele sind wirklich praktisch, man hat überhaupt keinen Ärger und holt sich nicht noch ein Programm auf seinen PC.


----------



## Mentos.DE (14. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Wenn der Kopierschutz mir keine Probleme bereitet, hab ich nichts dagegen.
Aber eine Maßnahme wie bei Diablo III werde ich nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Shady (14. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*



Mentos.DE schrieb:


> Wenn der Kopierschutz mir keine Probleme bereitet, hab ich nichts dagegen.



So ist's bei mir auch.
Sollte alles laufen, so dass der Kopierschutz auf nichts anderes Einfluss nimmt hab ich kein Problem damit. Sollte es aber wirklich so sein, dass mein Sys. beschädigt werden würde, ich meinen halben Lebenslauf angeben muss bei einer Registrierung oder so was - Nein danke!


----------



## Zoon (14. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Nervig ist Kopierschutz wo man die DVD im Laufwerk haben muss, bei mehreren Spielen ist man dann erstmal DVD Jockey

Deswegen wird bei nem gekauften Spiel meistens noch ein NoDVD Crack hinzugezogen


----------



## Xetic (14. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Nachdem ich erfahren habe dass RISEN ohne DRM daherkommt, habs ichs mir gleich vorbestellt.

Das Spiel hat mich von Anfang an interessiert, und nach der Meldung musste ich einfach 

also JA, ich kaufe eher ohne Kopierschutz als mit


----------



## Skaos (14. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Spielt für mich ehrlich gesagt keine Rolle solang alles funktioniert wie es soll. Wenn ich ein Spiele habe zocke ich das meist ne Weile bevor was andres dran kommt bzw maximal eins dazu parallel, also werd ich zum Glück nich zum Jockey, dass das andre stört kann ich mir aber sehr gut vorstellen, für die is das echt ärgerlich, vor allem wenn deren Schreibtisch so aussieht wie meiner . Letztendlich halte ichs aber für Quark zu sagen ich kopiere wegen dem Kopierschutz, so denkt kein Raubkopierer würde ich behaupten wollen, bei denen gehts eher um Einsparungen oder ums Prinzip keine Software zu kaufen ob die nu mit oder ohne Schutz is, is für ihn nur im Aufwand wirklich relevant. So würde ich jedenfalls denken.
Und wenn ich persönlich ein Spiel haben will dann hol ichs mir und gucke nich erst was fürn Schutz drauf is.. wie zb Diablo III, LAN hin oder her (für mich zum Glück eh recht uninteressant) wenn ich könnte würd ichs jetzt schon vorbestellen, das hol ich mir auf jeden Fall und irgendwie wirds schon laufen..


----------



## derLordselbst (14. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Am meisten nervt mich zur Zeit die Steam-Benutzerkonten-Geschichte. Man kann Spiele nicht mal entspannt verschenken, wenn man sie auf den falschen Steam-Konto aktiviert hat...

Die Online-Registrierung bei Multiplayer finde ich dagegen verständlich und legitim.


----------



## TwilightAngel (14. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Als seinerzeit die ersten Kopierschutzmaßnahmen bei Musik-CDs eingeführt wurden hab ich noch gesagt "Solange es bei mir läuft, sollen se mal machen". Mittlerweile ist der Kopierschutz ein KO-Kriterium beim Kauf geworden.

Ich sehe nicht ein, wieso mir ein Spieleentwickler/-publisher vorschreiben darf, wie oft ich ein Spiel auf meinem PC installieren darf. Ich weiß wie oft ich das System neu aufstetze oder Spiele deinstalliere nur um sie ein Jahr später wieder zu installieren. 3x Aktivieren und angeblich soll es unendlich oft möglich sein, aber plötzlich ist nach 3x doch Schluß. 
Dann das Problem der Onlineaktivierung: Ist der Entwickler/Publisher Pleite oder fährt die Server runter kriegt man mitunter nichtmal mehr einen Patch, der die Aktivierungspflicht aufhebt (ich rede hier NICHT von Onlinegames!). 
Dann die tollen DVD/CD-Scans...mal ist die Original-Disc original, mal erkennt er sie auch nach dem 10. Mal nicht als Original an trotz makelloser Disc.
Und natürlich die Deinstallation: Wenn ich ein Spiel deinstalliere, hat sich gefälligst auch der Kopierschutz zu entfernen, aber meist muss man den umständlich per Hand entfernen. Gerade in dem Punkt gibt es i. d. R. keine Hinweise vom Hersteller. 
Oder der Kracher: CD-Key in extravaganter Schriftart gedruckt, dass man gar nicht weiß ob man jetzt ein O, eine 0 oder ein o einzutippen hat oder ein I oder l. Hatte da auch schonmal "Spaß" mit "Rätselraten".

Bei Onlinegames ist meine Toleranz da denoch größer, denn da halte ich ein bestimmtes Maß an Kopierschutzmaßnahmen durchaus für sinnvoll, wenn es z. B. um Cheats oder Betrug geht (WoW-Account von eBay ist immer mal wieder "lustig"...für den Verkäufer, wenn er sich den Account zurück holt).

Gute Spiele kosten einen Haufen Geld, 50-60€ ist ja nichts ungewöhnliches. Ich bin gerne bereit den Preis für ein gutes Spiel zu zahlen wenn ich es relativ zeitnah nach Release haben will. Ich habe auch sehr gerne einen Spielekarton/Spielehülle im Regal stehen und bin stolz auf meine Sammlung, aber wenn ich mich ausschnüffeln und meine "Nutzungsdauer" (i. S. v. verfügbaren Aktivierungsservern z. B.) vorschreiben lassen soll, dann geb ich das Geld lieber für was anderes aus.

Ich hab mich auch schon gefragt, ob man es jemandem wirklich zum Vorwurf machen könnte, wenn er/sie ein Spiel original kauft, aber mittels Crack den Kopierschutz entfernt damit es überhaupt/zuverlässig läuft. Immerhin ist das Spiel bezahlt, Entwickler/Publisher hat also sein Geld bekommen. 

Ich bin nicht der Verbrecher, was man an meiner kleinen Spiele-/Film-Sammlung sehen kann. Die Hersteller/Publisher sind es, weil sie mich wie einen Verbrecher behandeln mit ihren immer dreister werdenden Forderungen nach Aktivierung, Registrierung und Datenstriptease.
Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr mich rumzuärgern, weil ich mein Spiel wegen Kopierschutzes nicht starten kann oder es mein System zerschiesst. Alles schon gehabt.

Persönliches Fazit:
Heutzutage muss jeder selber entscheiden: Immer dreistere Kopierschutzmaßnahmen (mit allen möglichen Problemen inklusive) als ehrlicher Käufer akzeptieren oder auf gute Spiele verzichten. In jedem Fall zieht man als ehrlicher Käufer dann die Arschkarte. 
Spiele ohne Kopierschutz bilden ja schon fast die Ausnahme.

Kopierschutzmaßnahmen bringen meist gar nichts, Spiele/Filme sind trotzdem oft vor Release schon in Tauschbörsen verfügbar. Die Hersteller/Publisher sollten mal mehr ihre "Partner" und ihre eigenen Angestellten prüfen, ob nicht vielleicht dort das größere Leck ist bzgl. Raubkopien und ob man nicht besser und effizienter an der Quelle die Sicherheit verbessern kann als erst auf dem Weg in den Handel.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Natürlich. Mir würde das DVD-Wechseln immer auf den Sack gehen, weshalb ich nur mit Images arbeite (auch wenn das ja verboten ist, von seiner Orig-Scheibe ne Kopie zu machen )


----------



## Winduser (14. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

scheiss Farcry 2 und Spore.
FC 2 hab ich schon 3. installiert und alle male nen totalcrash gehabt. aber der Crack läuft nicht 100%. jetzt (morgen) mal bei der Hotline beschweren *WUTTTTTTTTAUSBRUCHHHHHHH*

nie mehr so Kopierschutz.
schlimm wirds auch bei Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2 die ohne LAN modus rauskommen um die Raubkopierer einzuschrenken.
und bei CnC4 muss man immer online sein (angeblich um immer Up-to-date zu sein ....)


----------



## ghostadmin (14. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[X] Ja, würde ich. Ich steh nicht so auf Games mit so tollen DRM Blödsinn... Mein Lieblingsbeispiel -> GTA IV


----------



## AMD64X2-User (14. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Der Kopierschutz ist manchmal echt lästig! Das ding kostet Leistung!


----------



## Otep (14. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Hm, komische Frage...

Ist mir egal, Hauotsache das Spiel ist gut!


----------



## exa (16. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Passend hierzu folgender Artikel der PCGames, welcher sich mit weiterverkauf beschäftigt...

Gebrauchte Spiele bei Ebay und Amazon: Abzocke, Fallen und teils schlechter Support - Second Hand, Ebay, DRM, Amazon


----------



## Octopoth (17. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[x] Ja auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Tom3004 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Eig. nein, hauptsache das SPiel ist gut... 
Bei CoD 4 find ich es gut...da braucht man für den MP keine  DVD , aber für den SP


----------



## Two-Face (19. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Nein. Wenn ich ein Spiel haben will, dann kauf ich es, egal ob mit Kopierschutz oder ohne.


----------



## Marquis (24. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Hab bis heute auf meinem Rechner noch nicht HL2 gespielt, weil ich auf son Steam Kram Verzichten kann.
Starforce finde ich noch schlimmer, geht garnicht. Wenn ich mir mein System zerschießen will, nehm ich ne Knarre


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[X] _Nein_

Da ich mit Spielen ohnehin nichts Illegales vorhabe und mein Laptop eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung hat, hat mich ein Kopierschutz noch nie gestört ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (31. August 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

ich hatte schon so einigen behinderten kopierschutzkram (steam - sie sperrten mir ganz dreist das konto zitat:" sie haben an mehreren pc's steam genutzt daher gehen wir davon aus dass sie anderen personen zugriff darauf gegeben haben das ist nicht zulässig" haha ich war einfach bei meiner freundin zocken^^ -.-) iwann nach stundenlangem ächtl emailschreiben ham ses freigeschaltet und ich hab jetz alles was ich da hab auch als non-steam auch wenns net legal is wenn dies mir nochmal sperren hab ich wenigstens ne sicherung^^

spellforce 2 "bitte legen sie die original cd ein" - war drin...

das waren erstmal 2 nette beispiele^^


----------



## michelthemaster (6. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[X] Ja würde ich, weil ich die mittlerweile unverschämten Kopierschutzverfahren  der Entwickler nicht mehr unterstützen möchte! Kauf mir Spiele mit DRM auch nur noch, wenn sie wirklich gut sind oder nur noch 10 € kosten !

Michel


----------



## Tom3004 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Mir macht ein Kopierschutz nichts, aber wenn er nicht da sein würde, würde ich es angenehmer finden


----------



## mr_sleeve (10. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*



Marquis schrieb:


> Hab bis heute auf meinem Rechner noch nicht HL2 gespielt, weil ich auf son Steam Kram Verzichten kann.
> Starforce finde ich noch schlimmer, geht garnicht. Wenn ich mir mein System zerschießen will, nehm ich ne Knarre



Star Force muss man sich eben Update runterziehen dann funktioniert alles einwandfrei


----------



## kmf (11. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal. Weil ich hatte bist jetzt noch keine Schwierigkeiten mit irgendeinem Kopierschutz. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich ein Spiel ohne Kopierschutz eher kaufen würde. Ich kaufe meine Games eh nur ganz gezielt nach meinen speziellen Vorlieben, die da sind Action in Form von 3D-Shooter und Rollenspiele à la Gothic und Co.


----------



## juergen28 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[x] Ja

Spiele mit Online-Registrierung werden von mir grundsätzlich nicht mehr gekauft. Das einlegen einer CD/DVD ist da noch das kleinste Übel.


----------



## n0stradamus (11. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[x] Ja

Auf jeden Fall, seit GTA IV krieg ich die Krise bei so vielen Schutzmechanismen, die einen Tag später ohnehin ausgehebelt sind...


----------



## Arctosa (11. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Key abrfragen oder so was wie Steam gehn in Ordnung aber das mit der DVD einlegen kann man sich echt schenken.


----------



## faibel (12. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Solange ich nur eine DVD im Laufwerk lassen oder einen Key eingeben muss passt es. Onlineanmeldung finde ich auch noch ok aber spätestens wenn man irgendwelche Software deinstallieren muss (Nero z.b.) hört bei mir der Kopierschutz auf und bringe den sch** zurück.

So ein Spiel hatte ich mal (Irgendwas Quest für meine alte Dame) das dank dem Kopierschutz nicht lief weil Nero auf dem Rechner installiert war. Support anschreiben war zwecklos, es gab eine Antwort a la: Nero deinstallieren reicht nicht, Windows muss neu drauf wegen irgendwelcher DLLs.

Tolle Sache. Ich habe dem Support dann geschrieben das ich das Spiel mit Hilfe eines Cracks zum laufen gebracht hatte und das Spiel nun zurückgeben werde. Eine Antwort darauf gab es nie.


----------



## Webstyler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

grundsätzlich bevorzuge ich Spiele ohne Kopierschutz.

gegen Seriennummer oder regstrierung für MP habe ich nix, aber eine Beschränkung wie oft ich das Spiel installieren kann, obwohl es mein Eigentum durch den Kauf ist, kann ich und werde ich nicht hinnehmen und kaufe solche Spiele auch erst nicht.


----------



## heartcell (12. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[x] ja
aber das is mir eh egal, da ich kaum noch zeit zum spielen finde^^
mfg


----------



## xR4Y (28. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Defintiv Ja... Anno 1404 wurde aufgrund des Kopierschutzes nicht gekauft auch wenn ich es gerne hätte - Aber ich sehe nicht ein 40€ auszugeben und dann nur 3 mal das Spiel installieren zu dürfen. Außerdem denke ich Kopierschutz hin oder her, dass es nichts bringt... Ich bezweifel das es ein Spiel gibt was es rein gar nicht im Netz zum Saugen gibt -> Geld raußschmeißen der Firmen für den Kopierschutz der eigentlich nichts nützt...


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

vorallem solange es immer cracks dafür gibt wird speziell bei solchen spielen doch der verkauf zurückgehen?!


----------



## Gast3737 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[x] nööö das ist mir egal ich kaufe nur Spiele die mir gefallen und deren Noten einen Fehlkauf vermeiden lassen..


----------



## Alriin (28. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Ich persönlich hab schon von einigen echt nervigen Fällen gehört und mir das Spiel dann aus diesem Grund nicht gekauft. Also: *Ja*


----------



## Low (29. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Ein Freund musste ein Spiel welches mit DRM geschützt ist 3x Installieren weil Securerom immer Errormeldungen gemacht hat.
Dann waren die 3 Installationen weg und er konnte immer noch nicht spielen.

Hat auf Anfrage (teure anfrage wegen den tele kosten o.O) EINE "neue" Installation freibekommen.

tzzzzzz


----------



## der Türke (29. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Kommt wirklich drauf an was für ein Kopierschutz das ist.

Es gibt Kopierschutz die sind Schlimmer als Trojaner Würmer oder Viruse!

und es Gibt noch schlimmere wo der Code nur 5Mal benutzt werden kann. (und dann muss man den Entwicklern nochmal Geld ausgeben für nen Neuen code was soll das?)

(GTA 4 hat es clever gelöst hat aber ein Hacken man muss Online sein)


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (29. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*



der Türke schrieb:


> Kommt wirklich drauf an was für ein Kopierschutz das ist.
> 
> Es gibt Kopierschutz die sind Schlimmer als Trojaner Würmer oder Viruse!
> 
> ...


Ich finde den Kopierschutz von GTA 4 einfach nur zum aufregen.


----------



## SkiZ (29. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

gegen steam hab ich nix aber mit den 3 installationen geht es einfach zu weit.


----------



## der Türke (29. September 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*



SkiZ schrieb:


> gegen steam hab ich nix aber mit den 3 installationen geht es einfach zu weit.




Nun ja Steam ist das Schlimmste von allen meiner Meinung nach schliesslich will man das Spiel gerade Zocken und was passiert???

es Ladet nen Patch oder Upgrade was das spiel nur noch mehr Fehler einlöst und die Fehler die es Behebt einfach nur ein schlechter Witz sind.

Steam Kontroliert auch viel was auch noch  zum nachteil ist.

Steam ist laut meiner ansicht das aufregendeste system für spiele.


----------



## Juarez91 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Also ich würd Spiele ohne Kopierschutz auf jedenfall eher kaufen, da ich schon öfter Probleme mit diesem blöden SecuRom zeugst hatte, den neuerdings alle benutzen. Wenns wenigstens ein normaler Kopierschutz ohne zwingender Internetverbindung wäre, dann wäre das ja auch schon ein Fortschritt.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Ich würde eher eines Mit Schutz kaufen ,wenn es nicht so ,wie bei Crisis Warhead gehandhabt wird
Sonst könnte ja jeder ,der nicht seinen Fuffi gebelcht hat ,es kopieren


----------



## AlterKadaver (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Ich kaufe ein Spiel, wenn ich es gut finde... egal ob mit oder ohne Kopierschutz.


----------



## Zephyr (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Hatte bisher bei der Aktivierung verschiedener Spiele nie sonderlich große Probleme. Wenn mal was war, dann deshalb, weil ich zu ungeduldig war und nicht alles gelesen hab 

Aber von den Problemen, die es bei vielen Spielen gibt/gab, hab ich auch gehört. Zum Beispiel GTA4. Lief bei mir aber auch ohne Probleme sofort, deswegen hab ich bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht. Nur das ständige DVD wechseln und der Krach, den mein Laufwerk macht, stört mich manchmal


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

gta4 würd ich mir auf grund der zusätzlichen anmeldung die man nochmal braucht gar nicht kaufen....


----------



## Argead (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Solange es nur ein Key oder/und eine DVD im Laufwerk ist, ist alles in Ordnung. Alles weitere ist meiner Meinung nach unnötig (ich mag steam nicht weil es 1. ******* aussieht und 2. träge ist dank .NET)

Falls mir die Beschränkungen zu hart sind kaufe ich es halt nicht oder helfe ein bischen nach.


----------



## Opheliac (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Kopierschutz.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

bei imr ein klares "vielleicht". ein kopierschutz für den datenträger: kein problem, bis auf wenige ausnahmen (zB bei DTM3 und trackmanie kam mein laptop mit der DVD einfach nicht zurecht...)

aber DRM als kopierschutz:  spiele, bei denen aktivierungen verstreichen und ein "rewoke" in den sternen steht, mag ich nicht, da ich fast jedes spiel auf meinem PC *und *auf meinem laptop installiere und je nach laune dann mal hier, mal da spiele...


----------



## Faxe (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[X] Nein

Wenn Spiele keinen Kopierschutz haben brauch ich sie mir erst Recht nicht kaufen.


----------



## Melcat (1. November 2009)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[x] Ja, ich hasse besonders Online Aktivierungen.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Nein, ist mir im Prinzip egal. Ich meine das stört doch nicht den Spielfluss. einmal einrichten und gut.


----------



## kress (1. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[X]Ja.

Kopierschutz ist gut, aber was jetzt läuft mit ständiger Inet-Verbindung etc ist zu umständlich!


----------



## Fl_o (1. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Kaufe sowie so alles über Steam daher ist mir der Kopier schutz auch egal, auser der von Ubisoft das ist mir dan auch schon zu viel des guten..


----------



## GxGamer (2. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Ich kauf lieber ohne Kopierschutz.
Es kotzt mich langsam so an, dass ich als ehrlicher Kunde mit manchen Spielen durch den Kopierschutz Probleme habe und die Raubkopierer können fröhlich ohne Probs spielen.

neueste Beispiele:
-Ballance - Kopierschutztreiber inkompatibel - funzt nit 
(erst nach manueller Aktualisierung des Kopierschutztreiber Tages)
-Cabal Online - nGuard inkompatibel - funzt nicht


----------



## Ahab (2. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[X] Vielleicht. Im Prinzip ist es mir egal. In Anbetracht der derzeitigen Trends (permanente Internetverbindung und ähnliches) würde ich meine Meinung in der Hinsicht aber durchaus ändern.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*



Faxe schrieb:


> [X] Nein
> 
> Wenn Spiele keinen Kopierschutz haben brauch ich sie mir erst Recht nicht kaufen.



(ohne Worte )

@Topic Auf jeden Fall ! Nachdem mir Starforce einmal das ganze Betriebssystem platt gemacht hat... Kommt nur noch drauf an, ob mich das Spiel interessiert, oder nicht .


----------



## HCN (5. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[x] 

Ja, zumindest Onlineaktivierung und alle Internetgeschichten lasse ich links liegen. Ich möchte Spiele auch in 10 Jahren nochmal spielen und wer weiß ob diese ganzen Plattformen dann noch existieren.

Ich kaufe daher nurnoch spiele mit reinem Key.


----------



## der Türke (5. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Ich würde ein Spiel mit Kopiertschutz kaufen nur unter den Umständen das ich es auch ohne Internet Aktivierung bzw. ohne Internet  Spielen kann.
Aber das mit Assassine Creed 2 ist ja voll Fürn Arsch! Man muss ständig online sein damit man das spiel überhaupt spielen kann andere weise wird man sofort auf den Dekstop geschickt.
Ich hoffe mal da kommt ein Crack für raus schließlich habe ich auf meinen Game PC kein Internet Zugang und das Ärgert mich gewaltig!


----------



## bingo88 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Ja, auf jeden Fall! Je nach eingesetztem KS wäre das sogar ein Ausschlusskriterium (der neue von Ubisoft ist so ein Beispiel!).


----------



## Progs-ID (5. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[x] Vielleicht


----------



## Jan565 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[X] Ja, weil ich mir das SPiel kaufen, kopieren und zocken kann. Also mit kopieren meine sicherheitskopie. Weil ich keine lust habe das Original zu zerkratzen.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (7. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Mir ist es relativ egal, ob ein Spiel einen Kopierschutz hat oder nicht, solange ...

- Es keine Aktivierungsbeschränkungen ohne Revoke-Tools gibt
- Die Kopierschutzsoftware unauffällig arbeitet und nicht ständig meckert, wenn Programme wie Daemon-Tools (welche ich nicht für illegale Zwecke verwende... )
- KEINE Internetverbindung zum Spielen von Offlinespielen erzwungen wird (siehe Assassins Creed 2 ...)

Im übrigen nehme ich einen Kopierschutz gerne in kauf, wenn dieser mir das Einlegen des Datenträgers erspart.


----------



## Lorin (8. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Passend zu diesem Thema würde ich gerne mal meine Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema loswerden.

Ich spiele seit Release World of Warcraft. (Ja so verrückt kann man sein)
In dieser Zeit habe ich praktisch keine anderen Vollpreisspiele mehr erworben, sondern mich am PC mit WoW vergnügt und diverse Spiele auf meiner Wii gespielt, zur entspannung vom harten MMORPG-Leben.
Die Telekom kann mir leider keinen Breitbandanschluss zur Verfügung stellen, daher habe ich nur DSL 478. Also den schwächsten verfügbaren DSL Anschluss. (soviel also zu der supertollen T-Entertainwerbung zur Primetime für ein Produkt das nur 5% (oder wieviele auch immer) der Menschen in Anspruch nehmen KANN ... aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Mein PC ist bei allen Treibern auf dem neuesten Stand (Win7 64bit)

Nun war es aber seit Jahren mal wieder soweit. Ich ziehe mich etwas aus WoW zurück (nicht gänzlich) und probiere wieder Offline-PC Spiele aus.

Und ich bin richtiggehend enttäuscht über die Gängelungen der PC-Spiele denen ich unterworfen werde.

Batman Arkham Asylum: Dauer vom ersten Einlegen der CD bis zum ersten erfolgreichen Spielstart: ca 3 Std.
Das spiel wird installiert --> Sie benötigen Games for Windows --> Download (der ewig dauert dank DSL) --> Games for Windows braucht ein Update --> Download --> Account muss erstellt werden --> ab ins Inet --> Update Batman auf Version 1.1.
Inklusive aller downloads und Kopierschutzmechaniken und erzwungener Anmeldungen hatte ich schon nach dem Installieren einen Abend in Raidlänge nur mit dem Installieren vertan. Wenn man wenigstens weggehen könnte... aber alle paar Minuten muss man irgendwelche Buttons drücken und Eingaben vornehmen.
Immerhin das Spiel war richtig gut.

World in Conflict: Das lag meiner Grafikkarte bei, also installierte ich auch dieses mal um mal wieder ein ordentliches Echtzeitstrategiespiel zu zocken.
Dauer der Insatllation bis zum ersten Spielstart: 1 Abend+darauf folgende Nacht.
Spiel installiert --> Start --> Es steht eine neue Version zur verfügung --> Download ca 900MB --> Am nächsten Morgen abgeschlossen. 
Das Spiel lässt sich nicht starten und ich habe es nie gespielt. Selbst google konnte mir nur mit dem Tip helfen das System neu aufzusetzten da der Fehler zwar anscheinend bei einigen Usern vorkommt aber es keine andere Lösung dafür gibt (die ich finden konnte)

Bioshok: Ein knaller als es Erschien.
Dauer der Installation: 20 min + 2 Std patch laden.
Spiel stürzt ständig ab, völlig unnachvollziehbar.

Meine neueste Errungenschaft: Alien vs Predator
Dauer der Installation --> 4 Std
Spiel installieren (2DvDs) --> Steam Installieren --> Steam updaten --> Account erstellen --> Spiel freischalten --> Spiel updaten --> bei jedem Spielstart auf Steam warten, und das eine halbe ewigkeit dank DSL.


Nun könnte man ja sagen dass das mein Pech ist mit dem lahmen DSL (stimmt auch). Aber ich muss ja nunmal damit leben und ich werde gegängelt und geärgert, da vergeht mir schon vor dem Spiel die Lust am Spielen.
Ich denke AvP war wohl eines der letzten Spiele die ich mir für den PC gekauft habe. 
Da kaufe ich mir lieber was für die Wii, lege die DVD ein und kann sofort losspielen. Dabei muss ich dann zwar auf gute Grafik und einige Top-SPiele verzichten, aber warum soll ich mir das antun, dass die Installation und spielbereitmachung eines Spiels einen ganzen ABEND dauert.

Wollte das nur mal loswerden.

Lorin


----------



## Fl_o (8. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

Hmm ist klar das alle keinen Kopierschutz wollen, immerhin kann mans ja dan auch gleich weiterverkaufen oder auf der Lan  den Freund noch schnell ne gebrennte CD geben, auserdem muss man dan nach dem Torrent Download  nicht wieder auf Dubiosen Seiten nach Cracks usw suchen ...


----------



## exa (8. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

aktuelles beispiel der Krassheit ist Assasines Creed 2

dieses Spiel kommt mir eindeutig nicht auf den PC, denn das lasse ich mir trotz der langen Vorfreude nicht bieten!

wenn es einen guten Crack dazu gibt, werde ich es mir überlegen...


----------



## Azrael_SEt (8. März 2010)

*AW: Würdet ihr ein kopierschutzloses Spiel eher kaufen als eines mit Kopierschutz?*

[x] Ja

ich hole mir auch gerne Spiele aus PC-Zeitschriften (z.B. Just Cause 1), da braucht man meist auch keine CD/DVD im Laufwerk.
Finde es auch gut, wenn nachträglich der Kopierschutz entfernt wird! Das sichert eine lange Spielbarkeit und weniger Probleme.
Habe auch einige Spiele gebrannt hier, ganz einfach um die Originalen nicht zu zerkratzen, da tuts mir immer im Herzen weh. Final Fantasy 7 hat erst 2mal ein Laufwerk gesehen 

Habe absolut nichts gegen Keys im Multiplayerbereich, aber alles andere macht nur Ärger (z.B. GTA4, das ständige generve mit Social Club und der DVD --> Emulationssoftware erkannt).


----------

